# Can you copy transfers at Kinko's?



## kesosu (Aug 1, 2009)

I have an Epson inkjet printer that prints VERY SLOWLY and I was wondering if you can take transfer paper to kinko's and copy on to it with the color copier? Has anyone done this? If yes, what paper did you use and what kind of results did you get...as far as washability and color on the shirt?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would ask Kinkos first what type of printers they have that can accommodate transfer paper.

I assume it will be color lasers? But which brand and model. Oil based or not.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

You have to use laser paper that will not melt on the fuser. Some copy depot will not run heat transfer paper for fear of damaging the copier. Red sheet of Imageclip laser does not have polymer coating so it can not damage the fuser. I heard that runnuing it stanadr tray it will cause a feed error. It should work fine fine in bypass mode single feed.

You have to find copy depot that will accept laser transfer paper.


----------



## kesosu (Aug 1, 2009)

Pro World offers PHOTOTRANS CLC PAPER which they say on their website is designed specifically for color laser printers. It's description is:
This premium paper is designed for use in a Color Laser Copier and offers high quality transfers. It is designed for trouble-free cassette feeding in most high-speed color copiers which use fuser oil. It is recommend for white or light colored fabrics of 50/50 or 100% cotton substrates. It can also be used on mousepads. Color Laser Copier heat transfers are utilized by those who demand high volume, excellent washability, as well as versatility to transfer substrates. This paper is designed to provide consistent, trouble-free performance in color copiers. CLC transfers offer a long shelf life allowing for preprinting of transfers for later application

Has anyone used this paper or anything like it?


----------

